# Teaching a spot to pee



## weifert (Dec 6, 2010)

We're about to move into a new house with our 2 year old Wrigley. It will have back yard (not big and not small). We want him to do his business is one specific spot in the yard (not anywhere he wants to). What suggestions do you have on teaching him to "go" in 1 spot whenever we let him out the back door?

thanks.
Bill


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The first time he visits the house he needs to be put into that spot until he does it! Every time thereafter you need to take him directly to that spot. Good luck if he is not leashed. He will go on everything that is upright.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Like Linescreamer says, take him there every time. 
It should work, but don't be too disappointed if it doesn't. We had 2 beagles as kids. My dad had one trained to go in 1 spot, but our second would go all over. 

We take Mischa to a few different places for daily pee's (condo living, no yard), and more often than not she goes on the same spot at each of the 3 different places that I take her.


----------



## Tova the Great (Feb 25, 2008)

drive a small stake into the lawn/area you want him to go potty in. Do not let him explore the yard on his own first time!! bring him directly to the new potty spot on leash and have your clicker and treats ready. When he pees where you want him to make a big celebration about it (just like house breaking). We have succesfully trained our lab x this way....our V....well...she's her own dog!! LOL
Good luck and dont give up too soon, make time to take them out until you are sure they have it!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

They can be taught to go in one area, but one particular spot, may be a little much.
Your best bet would be to somehow differentiate that spot from the rest of the yard.

In years past I taught ours that they weren't allowed to go to the bathroom on the lawn, only in the woods.
Every fall if I was slow to get the leaves up off the lawn it would confuse them. They would associate the leaves with the woods, and as the leaves were covering the lawn it was an extension of the woods in their mind and they'd start to go to the bathroom on the lawn area that was now covered by leaves.
As soon as I would get the leaves up off the lawn they'd stop and return to the woods proper.

Make a clear distinction of area, and I think you'll meet with success.


----------

